# Karate Wallpapers...



## SRyuFighter (Jan 31, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find some Karate wallpapers at? Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2003)

You might also ask in the Computer Support forum.


----------



## Shinzu (May 2, 2003)

im looking for some of those myself. any help would be great!  what about screensavers??


----------

